# Problème de téléchargement sur iTunes



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ...
Il y a quelques semaines j'ai rencontré un problème avec mon iPod Touch. Lors d'un branchement avec mon PC pour le recharger, celui ci a pris la liberté de m'écraser une bonne partie des morceaux que j'avais acheté sur iTunes Store. Après plusieurs correspondances avec iTunes Store j'ai obtenu satisfaction  pour le téléchargement des morceaux de musique perdus. 
Cependant j'ai un nouveau problème ??
iTunes Stores me dit d'aller sur iTunes local de cliquer sur Store et d'aller dans la rubrique "Rechercher les achats effectués" 
Lorsque je fais cette opération un message viens sur mon écran "_Il est impossible de rechercher les achats effectués, la connexion réseau a été réinitialisée_"    
Si il s'agit bien de ce que je pense, je n'ai pas fait les achats via mon Ordinateur, mais via mon iPod Touch, donc il n'a pas de traces de ces achats.
Maintenant,  est ce qu'il y a un autre moyen pour accéder à mon compte et pouvoir récupérer les morceaux qu'iTunes Stores m'a préparé???


----------



## telman (4 Septembre 2008)

On peut mettre que les musiques achetés sur Itunes ???? pas celle que l'on a déja sur le pc ?


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Non, Non j'avais mis également d'autres morceaux


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Celle qui sont sur le PC pas de problème on peut ...


----------



## telman (4 Septembre 2008)

A ok merci désolé d'avoir pertubé ton sujet mais j'ai eu peur car si je claque autant d'argent pour un 32go et il faut encore acheter mes musiques j'ai eu peur lol 

Je te remercie et jte up ton sujet comme sa


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

Que tu aies acheté via ton iPOD ou via l'ordinateur n'a pas d'importance du moment que tu te connectes à l'iTunes Store avec le même compte.

Le message d'erreur est plutôt un problème de connexion à INternet sur ton réseau local.

Tu devrais réessayer


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Ok! Je vais essayer à nouveau


----------



## telman (4 Septembre 2008)

Une derniere question a propos des musiques 

Est ce que j'aurai la pochette de l'artiste puisque je ne l'ai es pas acheté sur itunes ?


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Yes pas de problème et si tu ne l'as pas tu vas dans la rubrique "Avancé" de iTunes et tu cliques sur .... Obtenir les illustration de l'album... voilà !!!


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Je viens d'essayer sur Ordi portable, même message ... pourtant j'ai internet... j'ai téléchargé deux morceaux de musiques il y a 10 minutes ....


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

Et iTunes sur ton ordi est bien configuré avec le compte que tu utilises pour acheter sur l'iTunes Store depuis l'iPOD?
Je viens de faire un essai.. quand je choisis "rechercher les musiques achetées", j'ai d'abord le panneau avec le nom de mon compte et je dois entrer le mot de passe de ce compte (comme quand j'achète de stitres sur le store).

Ensuite ça mouline et j'obtiens "Toutes les musiques achetées sur ce compte ont bien été téléchargées"


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

je viens de faire un reset sur ma box .... Même problème "que tout à l'heure" ... je recommencerai plus tard...


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Oui normalement tout est ok ! mot de passe accés au compte... j'ai même visualisé l'historique de mes achats ....


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

Essaie d'aller sur l'iTunes Store, puis tu cliques sur le bouton portant le nom de ton compte (en haut et à droite  de la fenêtre d'iTunes).

Tape le mot de passe de ton compte.

Si tout se passe bien (i.e. si tu n'obtiens pas le même message qu'avant), va dans le menu Store puis Rechercher les achats effectués.


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Je m'interroge ... pourquoi uniquement cette rubrique puisque je vais sur mon compte autrement ???


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Voilà ! fait accès à mon compte j'ai à l'intérieur une rubrique Téléchargement iTunes : 333 je clique sur télécharger puis même message...


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Attends je viens de réessayer .... ça mouline !!!! mais pas de message (je touche du bois)


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

Je ne vois pas;.. tu devrais reprendre contact avec le support d'iTunesStore en leur signalant ce message d'erreur.


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

Non !!! même message


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

je viens de le faire il y a 20 minutes


----------



## didval67 (4 Septembre 2008)

ils sont rapide dans les réponses, j'espère avoir une réponse d'ici ce soir ... 
en tout cas merçi pour ton aide


----------

